# Going on tour...



## Thefoxygranpa (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello CB,

I'm quickly coming up on a tour for a show I'm currently working with and looking for general advice for on the road.

Traveling with the sound company for 6 weeks straight of 6+ shows a week. I've been with this particular group doing mostly weekend shows and two months in Atlantic City, NJ. This will be my first time six weeks at work, one day a week off.

Looking for tips as far as what to bring, gig wise and personal. We are traveling with full staging, band gear, sound gear, and projection equipment. Most of the places we'll go will be tying into their stacks and racks. I just don't want to be four weeks into a tour, xxxx miles from our warehouse and one of the thousand things go wrong. Currently building a very large workstation with everything imaginable in it to be as prepared as one can, but that isn't always enough.

Anyway I'm rambling and will post back when more coherent. 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance 

-Evan


----------



## erosing (Nov 27, 2009)

Every adapter you can think of, at least two of each. Foot and gig butt powder help. Earplugs if you're sleeping on a bus, although might be a good idea if you're sharing a room too, snoring blows when you're trying to catch some shuteye. A book or two for down time. Soldering iron and small bag of tools can be helpful. Spare roll of gaff if you have one.


----------



## BillESC (Nov 27, 2009)

Everything you can think of . . . then double it.

A pciture of you loved ones is a must.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with all above except I have found Triple A is a miracle drug for gig butt. Carry a laptop and get an air card because a lot of halls don't have wireless. A Gameboy or similar if you are a gamer. 
If you are flying sound and supplying your own steel, make sure you have deck chains. Nothing is more frustrating than not being able to get your speakers where you want because you don't have the right parts to make your bridles. I know this isn't personal stuff but it will make your life happier.


----------



## len (Nov 30, 2009)

For personal stuff I liked to travel light. I always asked:

1. Can I live without it?

2. Can I replace it?

Most stuff got left at home if 1 was yes and 2 was no.


----------

